# Can't get Skyline Insurance



## ThunderWing (May 10, 2007)

Spoke to Dan at A-Plan about getting insurance on a 500 bhp R33. He rang round and couldn't get a quote for me, as I haven't driven anything as powerful as this before.

I've thought about buying a Impreza/Evo as a starting point and then moving on to something I really want in a year or two, but has anyone encountered this problme before, and how did you manage to get round it.

Any help appreciated.

Steve


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you thought about looking for a more standard car maybe - will they quote you on that?.


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

maybe only say the lowest bhp as you can ?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Whats your age and how long have you been driving,
penalty points ,no claims etc .
Impossible to even get a ball park figure with out more details .


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Dont try and understand car insurance just ring around as many companies as you can to get a gd quote. Be prepared to pay the premium in the 1st year as companies will look at ownership. 

Would be interesting to know how much some the guys running Rb30s are paying...


----------



## hellcry (Feb 1, 2011)

I have trade insurance, much cheaper and i can drive or tax any car i want


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

I second Stealth's comments
what mileage and usage are you planning? 
try Insureyourmotor or adrian flux?


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

i was 24 when i got my r33 gtr and no one would touch me as my one and only car before it was a mini, so i had to put my brother in law on the policy (he drives a STI) this seemed to bring the price down?


----------



## ThunderWing (May 10, 2007)

I'm 43, got 20 years no claims, no points, no accident history, live in an ok area, would be doing about 4,000 miles a year if that.

Have wanted a big power Skyline since I can remember and now I've got the money I've come up against this. I could go for something standard, if you can find one these days, but I want my first Skyline to be "special"!!! :runaway:

Must admit I was a bit taken aback with not being able to get a quote at all, so I haven't looked at other companies, especially as I know A-plan have a good reputation.

I've looked at STi insurance and thats about £400 with the wife on the cover aswel, which isn't much more than the insurance for my Galant, and that's just a standard Sport model without her on the insurance!!!!

Thanks for the help so far.....must keep looking!!!


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

?!?! And you cant find a quote ?!?!
Try my suggestions


----------



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

try warwick davies, tel 08717 502107, when i was looking for insurance for my r32 they were the cheapest, mine is standard though, £367 fully comp, 5000 miles a year, been with them since 2006, first year was £500,


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Also try Keith Michaels, they're GTR specialists.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Also try Keith Michaels, they're GTR specialists.


I 2nd Keith Michaels


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Sky insurance get my vote


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm less then impressed by A plan recently - shop around


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello Sean

Sorry to hear your not impressed with the service at A-Plan.

The market is tough at the moment and we are doing everything we can to not only provide our clients with competitive premiums but also protect the interests of our underwriters by providing them with the right type of insurance risks.

In the 9 years I have been at A-Plan the market is the toughest I have seen it.

This is due to high claim stats, cost of claims, personal injury claims and this is not just on performance cars but pretty much all vehicles from 4x4's to your average daily vehicle. Also the current economical climate does not help with many underwriters either going into administration or with drawing schemes on certain vehicles.

I do however do whatever I can to talk to our underwriters and refer quotations if the risk falls outside our schemes. 

I always advise forum members to ask for me if they want to discuss a renewal or get a new quotation.

All the best

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Shesh, im 21, own a gtr and pay around 1000 nzd for full covered insurance. You guys over seas must have it hard haha


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Glen said:


> Shesh, im 21, own a gtr and pay around 1000 nzd for full covered insurance. You guys over seas must have it hard haha


Wow, thats cool..

Any insurance jobs going at your local companies lol..

Would make like alot easier..


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Steve

Give me a call and I will see what I can do.

Many Thanks

Jeremy (D/LINE 0208 329 1157)


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, thats cool..
> 
> Any insurance jobs going at your local companies lol..
> 
> Would make like alot easier..


haha kinda helpful when you know the people that work there. Been told its a lot more expensive over seas.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Glen said:


> haha kinda helpful when you know the people that work there. Been told its a lot more expensive over seas.


It certainly is..

Sounds like you got a good deal though..

Happy motoring Glen ...:wavey:


----------

